# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  OSTARINE is a toxic crap

## Steroidman99

I would be curious, if anybody here actually checked his liver values after a cycle with Ostarine. I took it twice - first, from a Chinese source and then from the renowned internet "company" Uni...com. In both cases, the results were exactly the same: My liver enzymes were through the roof - more than twice higher than the uppermost limit! And I was taking 20-30 mg/day on the first occassion and only 10-15 mg/day later.

Remember that testing with Ostarine was done with 3 mg/day at most. The doses that we take are several times higher. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. It is a pretty toxic crap! 

On the other hand, I had a positive experience with S4. Well, the problems with night vision were unpleasant, but my liver values were perfect. I would definitely prefer S4 before Ostarine, although S4 produces more strength endurance than strength. Similarly, I have never had such problems even on 60+ mg Anavar daily. My liver enzymes were elevated, but they have never got over the limit.

And I shouldn't let aside the fact that I started to take Ostarine together with finasteride and S4, and I experienced a very surprising hair regrowth in my temples. But after I finished taking SARMs , within mere 2 months everything turned upside down by 180 degrees and I again started to lose my hair after long 16+ years of a successful anti-hairloss therapy, despite taking finasteride, minoxidil and Nizoral. So this drug apparently causes upregulation of androgen receptors. Another risk that people with hairloss issues should consider.

----------


## tiermaster

So drop your cycle then?
on week 6, 30mg ED osta cycle, havent noticed any signs of liver damage. And I wouldnt stop even if i knew it was bad, until it gave me issues. Dont do AAS or anything like it if you wont accept the consequences.

----------


## SouthernS

Same here, if your liver enzymes are that high on Ostarine I would question either the raw source (and impurities) or the solvent base. One of the vendors uses ethyl acetate (found in nail polish). Good on you for monitoring your body for issues however, many don't bother and knowing is half of the battle. Everyone is different, I have a friend who can't take any methylated oral AAS without severe (hospital severe) liver issues but off cycle his levels are just fine.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

I have always felt the cost / benefits ratio with Osta was not in its favor. I also think the common misconception that it is safe to use in PCT is ridiculous as well.

----------


## bobtail

I think some kind of cycle support is mandatory on any oral. Let's not kid ourselves, just because it's legal doesn't mean SARMs are not powerful AAS. You need to take the same care and planning as you would any AAS cycle. Is it toxic? Any exogenous substance you put in your body is potentially toxic. I do lots of self testing at low dosages before even thinking about running high dose. SouthernSarm nailed it, too. You never know what you are getting. I ran the stuff the OP mentioned for almost a year and then got a batch that messed me up. So buyer beware.
My feelings are that you should treat them like any AAS and take the proper precautions.

----------


## austin2012

I just finished an Ostarine cycle myself, and the results are negligible despite a religious workout routine. Additionally, my mood has been absolutely terrible since going off it. Its also important to note though that life is stressful at the moment (college, etc) so that is also a variable that should be accounted for. Regardless, Its interesting.

----------

